# Motor Mods.



## JimmySmith (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey guys im thinking of putting a K&N intake and maybe some cat backs on my 04 gto. I have a question about doing this, when making these mods will i have to put anything else on the car. For example when you make mods to a dirtbike or atv you have to rejet the carb or put a new FI system in does this apply with cars aswell?


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

You shouldn't have to change anything else. I might help to get a tune afterwards, but not necessary.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You won't have to do anything. Those minor mods will not effect much of anything. If you do anything, do the CAI and headers. The headers will make the car sound mean and add about 25 hp with a tune


----------

